# AverTV Capture HD / AverMedia Center



## fighter0190 (24. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein Problem mit der oben genannten Karte + Software.

Wenn ich auf "TV" gehe, kann ich ja normalerweise wählen, über welchen Anschluss ich das Signal empfangen möchte (HDMI-S-Video, etc...).

Nur geht das nicht. Das Feld bleibt grau und ich kann nichts wählen.
Treiber schon mehrmals neuinstalliert, genauso die Software.

Kennt das Problem wer und gibt es eine Lösung?

Beste Grüße
fighter0190


----------



## fighter0190 (11. Dezember 2010)

Ich greife das Thema nochmal neu auf.

Wenn ich Treiber + Software auf einer frischen Windows Partition installiere,
funktioniert alles problemlos.

Meine Frage ist nun, wie ich den Treiber und alles was dazu gehört >restlos< entfernen kann.?

Habe schon alles Mögliche versucht, aber immer wenn ich den Treiber neu installiere kann ich unter "unterstützte Signale" nichts auswählen.


----------



## leolu (11. September 2011)

fighter0190 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe ein Problem mit der oben genannten Karte + Software.
> 
> ...


 
hallo
es ist ja nun schon über 1 Jahr vergangen, hat mitlerweile schon jemand eine Lösung zu diesem Problem ?
habe die gleiche Karte, die neusten Treiber von der HP geladen, Karte wird auch erkannt, ich kann sie im AVerMedia Center auch auswählen und in anderen Programmen wie VLC auch aber beim AVer Media Center kann ich unter TV garnichts machen, weder den Eingang auswählen, noch Sendersuchlauf und auch kein Bild, selbes im VLC.
mehrmals schon alles deinstalliert und neu installiert + alle PCIe Slots probiert die mein Mainboard her gibt.
und natürlich schon seit über 3 Stunden gegoogled ohne Erfolg.
Ich vermute ja einen Defekt der Karte, will dazu aber noch den Support kontaktieren, bis dahin hoffe ich hier vielleicht ein paar Anhaltspunkte zu bekommen.

Vielen Dank
LG Leo


----------



## leolu (12. September 2011)

so, ich hab die Lösung gefunden, es ist ein Hardware Problem.
Hab die Karte in 2 Rechner mit PCIe Version 1.x im PCIex1 Slot getestet wo sie nicht ging
jetzt habe ich die Karte in meinem Spiele PC, der was aktueller ist, im PCIex16 Slot mit PCIe Version 2.0 (ist ein langer Slot, wo man auch Grafikkarten stecken kann) und die Karte funktioniert auf Anhieb tadellos.
Mainboard ist das Asus Crosshair IV Formula, da dieses keine PCIex1 Slots hat habe ich einen x16 genommen, sind mechanisch und elektrisch kompatibel, wie mein Test auch beweist
bin jetzt voll zufrieden mit der Karte, nur ärgerlich das AVer den Kunden über solch nicht unwichtiges Detail im unklaren lässt...
btw Support hat sic noch nicht gemeldet, trotzdem ich die Anfrage mehrsprachig gesendet hab...
naja muss halt meine Spiele Rechner für TV und PS3 Aufzeichnungen herhalten...

LG Leo


----------

